# Prewar schwinn?



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2016)

A friend got this bike today. Looks schwinn to me, it's got issues. Wrong fenders, wheels, badged as AMC flash. Anyone know what kind of frame this is and what year it might be? Any thoughts on what we have here? Thanks, Rob.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks like a Schwinn to me! I have seen that badge before. 1936 had shallow fenders and the 2 bar seat is almost exclusively 1936. Chainguard dont look schwinn, but then i dont believe they had them then. However, i could be wrong. Heres a pic of my old 36. https://m.facebook.com/HurricaneCoa...6805172478/1674779402790218/?type=3&source=48


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 19, 2016)

Here's a picture (so nobody gets mad) of a '36 Schwinn Motorbike or Cycleplane,  chainguard and all. Looks to me the crank is correct but little to anything else.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 19, 2016)

Isn't that a "C model"?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks like a tall frame c model

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2016)

I was thinking tall frame also, I've seen this Chainguard as an accessory. Too bad about the nasty repaint, but what it has going for it is the frame,fork and truss rods, crank/sprocket, and seat. It's going to make a killer build I think. Never seen a serial number starting off with a T. So 36 you think?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 19, 2016)

Ay....it be a c model laddys


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 19, 2016)

Any chance those are 24" wheels. It looks like a standard size C model.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2016)

They're 26". You think this is a 28" bike?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 19, 2016)

It must just be the fenders throwing the look off. I don't think that frame was made in a 28" and it's too late a frame for a 28".


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 19, 2016)

I think its a combination of low profile tires(possibly 1.75s) and flat anorexic fenders


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 19, 2016)

not sure of year but, it's a C model, here's Schwinn's 1938  'Model BC97' 

Men's Standard Roadster

Frame: 
 Model BC96- 16 inch.
 Model BC97- 18 inch.
 Model BC98- 20 inch.

 Truss fork.
 A large engineering department is maintained the year around by Arnold, Schwinn and Company designing, testing and proving Schwinn Built Bicycles and products.

 Tires: 26 x 2 1/8" cord balloon. Gillette, U.S., Goodrich, Goodyear.
 Saddle: Mesinger, sponge rubber.
 Handlebars: Chromium, 26 x 8 SB, with large rubber grips.
 Pedals: No. 5 Torrington.
 Guards: Wide crescent shape, enameled and striped to match.
 Rims: Schwinn, deep drop center, chromium finish. 
 Coaster Brake: Morrow, New Departure or Musselman.
 Color: Black with white trim. Optional red with white, or blue with red.
 Cycelock: Extra If wanted, place letter L before model symbol.
 Fore-Wheel Brake, Spring Fork or Double Duty Fork- Extra.
 See price list for these extras.

 Model BC46 - BC47 Same as BC97 accept single crossbar.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for posting that Jeff.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the help on this 36 model C. Looking at this pic, it seems like the rear triangle seems very wide.I guess that's how all of these frames were made.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Thanks for the help on this 36 model C. Looking at this pic, it seems like the rear triangle seems very wide.I guess that's how all of these frames were made.View attachment 279332



What is that hub? Could it be super wide and pushing the triangle out a bit?


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 21, 2016)

It does look like a tall frame, did you ever measure the seat tube height?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, very good point. I'll find out. I guess it could have come with either morrow or ND, can't even guarantee the rear rim is correct.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> It does look like a tall frame, did you ever measure the seat tube height?
> 
> Serial number appears to be 36. In 1936 the C model was available in three sizes. And as you can see in the attached catalog page was also offered with 27x 1 1/2 tires with special fenders of proper proportion.
> 
> Am not saying that's what yours is, but those 26" balloon tires look odd in that frame. Even if they're the wrong fenders and a tall frame. Even if the rear triangle is spread, the top where the fender meets looks different.View attachment 279339



I had no idea. That might explain a lot. I'll do some more digging.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 21, 2016)

Could that chain guard be Raleigh? British?   Maybe 50's?

* now i realize that guard is not the same. I can't figure out how to remove pictures.  Oh well, cool bike anyway.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 21, 2016)

Those fenders do look correct inside of that frame. The rear fender is misplaced, the brackets should be mounted higher on the drop out. Because, It's missing the set of flat fender brackets it was made with. Additionally, the degree of the curve in the fenders slot very nicely into mount positions. It must be a big sized rim bike, 27 or  28 inch Balloon tires. dang, that must be rare tires for an original, if there are any.  It's an CH Model. otherwise  'BAB', a 1st for me.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 21, 2016)

I saw the fenders too. Rear braces replaced are too short makes it look even more odd.


----------



## jkent (Jan 21, 2016)

I believe this bike is being parted out on Ebay now.
New listing Vintage Prewar 1936 Schwinn Bicycle Frame Motorbike Cycleplane Balloon Tire B C


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 21, 2016)

Same serial number.



Even if the bike was repainted, the frame/fork and fenders could have been offered together since they're unique to each other. Seller listed fork as a 28".


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

jkent said:


> I believe this bike is being parted out on Ebay now.
> New listing Vintage Prewar 1936 Schwinn Bicycle Frame Motorbike Cycleplane Balloon Tire B C



Well I hope the seller let's the buyer's know that it takes the larger dia rims.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

jkent said:


> I believe this bike is being parted out on Ebay now.
> New listing Vintage Prewar 1936 Schwinn Bicycle Frame Motorbike Cycleplane Balloon Tire B C



And the fact the fork is probably unique to that frame..... and that it's not a cycleplane. ....its a c model. ...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yup, who ever buys that frame is gonna be a sorry sac. Stuck forever trying to put the parts the OP removed is gonna take a life time.

that's one Big A,,, Bike and without its parts that frame is practically worthless.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 22, 2016)

fattyre said:


> Could that chain guard be Raleigh? British?   Maybe 50's?
> 
> * now i realize that guard is not the same. I can't figure out how to remove pictures.  Oh well, cool bike anyway.



Definitely Euro lightweight, maybe Royce Union. Looks kinda good actually...


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2016)

I didn't realize it was being parted out. Gonna have to look into this.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 22, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> I didn't realize it was being parted out. Gonna have to look into this.





Yup u need to put the seller straight, That's a CH model, while I've never seen or heard of a Schwinn balloon model that big, and I bet most never have too, it's potentially one of what dreams are made of.. That is to say, if nobody knows what the CH model is other than the catalog's call: CH106,7,8 er something, then somebody is no doubt dreaming about owning a Big A,, Bike! and now all broken up,, the current ebay listing is wrong by leaving out that, the frame is too large to suit 26" rims, plus all those other parts, it needs to be listed with everything the seller got with it.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2016)

I completely agree. If been trying to reach him. Thanks for pointing all of this out.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2016)

I talked to him and he ended the auction. He will list the frame and fork together at a later date.


----------

